# peafowl eggs



## GaChicken_Chick (Jan 17, 2013)

Hello all! Its been a looong time since I've posted on this forum, pretty much forgot I had this acc and been really busy in life. But I have a question... I was given some peacock eggs to try to hatch in my incubator but I can find very little info other than ppl telling me to stick them under a broody. I don't have a broody! My future henobators (silkies  ) are only a couple months old and not going to be broody this year. I have the temps set on 99.5F and trying to keep the humidity up to 45% though its not staying very stable in my room. Any other suggestions? They're a week old Sunday. Thanks!


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Not from me, just hoping the hatch goes well. You need some good news for a change.


----------



## pypy_chicks (Mar 14, 2014)

No suggestions but just here to say there is no such thing as peacocks eggs 


Current flock: 111


----------



## GaChicken_Chick (Jan 17, 2013)

pypy_chicks said:


> No suggestions but just here to say there is no such thing as peacocks eggs
> 
> Current flock: 111


LOL

@Robin I hear that. I'm hoping to get my car mostly fixed soon. It developed another but minor problem a couple days ago but that's already been fixed. I don't think there are any more pumps that can be fixed on it!

I need to get to walmart and buy some sponges, keep forgetting. Plus need to get a condiment bottle to try a method someone suggested to me for humidity without opening the lid. (as little as possible anyway)

PS forgot to add that I candled the 3 older eggs last night, I'm pretty sure I saw veins in 2 of them! The shells are so thick my flashlight isn't good enough for them


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

If you're using a little Maglight make sure the batteries are fresh. That was the only way I could candle Guinea eggs. 

So, you're going to try adding water through the vent holes? And you're going to Wal Mart the day before Mother's Day, are you nuts?

My old beast is on the road still. Doesn't feel right but is that because its got pretty much a new front end and I'm still learning how to drive it again or is something else up?


----------



## GaChicken_Chick (Jan 17, 2013)

LOL I wound up not going to walmart, I had to work instead. Worked most of the day today and we were fairly busy. 

There is a larger vent hole on the top of the hovabator with a plastic plug, last year I used a leur slip syringe and 1/4' clear tubing to get the water to the sponge through that hole but it was still kind of tedious because I didn't have a very big syringe (and always forgot to buy a larger one). I saw a video the other day where that same tubing was attached to a clean ketchup/mustard condiment bottle and it was kept full. Whenever you wanted to add water you just turned it over and squeezed however much you thought you needed. Looked quite simple and easy. Figured I'd give it a shot. 

Also I'm not using a Maglite but another brand flashlight with rechargeable batteries. Its lumen output is fairly high but I think still not high enough... Going to try a Maglite. It was good enough for lighter shelled chicken eggs.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

When I was still using the GQF I thought about doing the same thing. Some how I never got around to it. But it should work quite well. I forget, do you have the turner? If not, you're going to opening it at least a couple of times a day any way.

Good luck candling, those thick shelled eggs are certainly not easy. I'm not even sure how well a candler would work on them. Maybe someone else has used them for that type of egg.


----------



## GaChicken_Chick (Jan 17, 2013)

I DEFINITELY have the turner! I'd be screwed if I didn't. but I need to buy replacement rails because 2 of them snapped on the ends after the first use  When I buy those I might buy goose or duck egg rails since we have so many ducklings on the way. If I can get it this year. 2 more ducks started setting, and we lost 2 of the 16 Muscovy babies that hatched out a week or so ago. 

Thinking of candling the 2 younger eggs tonight, they were put in last Wednesday so maybe its been long enough?


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Since its so hard to see in, why not give it a couple more days. If there is more development going on maybe it will be easier to see. 

Too bad there isn't a way to rig it to be a constant water feed. That was one of the things I like about my turn-x, other than refilling the bottle I don't have to keep a watch on the water amount.


----------



## GaChicken_Chick (Jan 17, 2013)

My main thing is not the water amount but just keeping the humidity stable. If I fill even one reservoir in the GQF tray it makes the humidity skyrocket, but even if I do that by morning its almost always back down to 30%. I've heard a lot of people say that's not that bad during the main incubation time, but I know it HAS to be higher during hatch.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Other than the water evaporating very quickly, I never had any problems keeping it up around 45%. If I used hot water to fill the tray it would go way up but once the water reached the temp of the bator it would stabilize again. I never saw a huge increase adding cooler temp water.

Did you candle or are you going to wait a bit?

How are the duck babies doing now?


----------



## GaChicken_Chick (Jan 17, 2013)

Well the peafowl eggs all died  But the 5 brahma eggs I set one week into their incubation all were fertile and 4 hatched! Now I have about 12 brahma eggs set to hatch the 19th (this thursday) and a second larger batch July 1st. Hoping a staggered hatch in one incubator doesn't hurt anything!


----------



## GaChicken_Chick (Jan 17, 2013)

Oh yea the original duck babies we have 4 left, sold the rest! Now we have about 24 more hatched last week. the 2 mothers won't let us count, but I think theres 13 in one clutch and 8 in the other. And the original mother is setting again


----------

